# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  Kay archtop to mandocello conversion links

## Greg Stec

Greetings to all!
I was casually searching Bernunzio's mandolin inventory today.
Not looking to buy, just to check what he's got.
I noticed B's is converting a Kay archtop to a mandocello.
http://www.bernunzio.com/item.php?sku=069712
No pictures posted. Yet.

I started searching for pix of the herringbone Kay he's converting.
I haven't found any yet, but did find these conversion pages
http://www.murphymethod.com/ElliottMandocello.html
http://www.murphymethod.com/redcello.html
The top one links to the bottom one.
I have no interest in Bernunzio's, or to the other guys.
Just found them and thought I'd share them.
Enjoy!

************
Follow up:
Got an email from B's on 11/11/06.
The work is currently being tested out of the shop.
Pictures will be posted "when (and if)" -their words- it returns.

----------


## chinatogalway

very interesting ! THANKS

----------

